# Trying to dual Boot Win & and OS X Leopard



## MadClown (Nov 29, 2009)

I recently had the sudden impulse to install Mac OS X on to my system to use mac programs and just to say I can for that matter.  I got a perfectly burnt DVD of Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.1 that works with AMD processors.  I am able to boot the disc, but when it asks me which harddrive to install on to, it only shows my External HDD, and not the 32GB FAT32 partition I made for it.  To make the partition I used the windows disc management to do so(thats why I had to make it 32GB).  Any ideas, Id rather not use an external HDD to boot an OS off of.


FYI: I do have working firewire, so OS X shouldn't hate me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2009)

have you checked over at osx86?


----------



## xfire (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you sure it installs on fat32? checked if there's a partioning software on the disc?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't think OSX uses FAT32.

Go back into Windows, and create a partition, but don't format it.  In fact, don't even create the partition, just deleted the FAT32 one you made and leave it unallocated.  Let OSX partition the space and format it as needed.

This all might be futile anyway, if your SATA ports are set to RAID or ACHI in the BIOS, the OSX installer might not have the drivers for your SATA controller, and might never see any drives connected(except optical drives).  You might have to set them to IDE mode, which will screw up your Windows install.  I only mention this because, even if the drive is improperly formated, OSX should have still seen it.


----------



## MadClown (Dec 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> have you checked over at osx86?


Guess that wouldnt hurt.



newtekie1 said:


> I didn't think OSX uses FAT32.
> 
> Go back into Windows, and create a partition, but don't format it.  In fact, don't even create the partition, just deleted the FAT32 one you made and leave it unallocated.  Let OSX partition the space and format it as needed.
> 
> This all might be futile anyway, if your SATA ports are set to RAID or ACHI in the BIOS, the OSX installer might not have the drivers for your SATA controller, and might never see any drives connected(except optical drives).  You might have to set them to IDE mode, which will screw up your Windows install.  I only mention this because, even if the drive is improperly formated, OSX should have still seen it.


I tried leaving it unallocated, it didn't work.  How would setting them to IDE mode screw up windows?  Would it be fubar or temporary.



xfire said:


> Are you sure it installs on fat32? checked if there's a partioning software on the disc?


I sure that Mac OS X is very primitive when it comes to file systems, It does detect my FAT32 external.


Thanks for the replies.

Hmmmmm, now that I think about it, would I be able to run a Virtual OS X with vmware?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I've tried it in VMware. A bit slow, but that was to be expected without a compatible Tools package.

Did it quite awhile ago. Perhaps there are.. umm... "3rd party" packages available now.


----------

